# Holiday specials or events.



## D_Brady (Oct 8, 2004)

Do any of you do anything special at your school for the holidays including Holloween.

This year for Holloween I'm having a party for the kids and free passes for the parents to hand out with the candy at their houses. I have a great group of parents who are willing to help the school out anyway they can.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 8, 2004)

Nothing that I know of at our school.......but your free pass hand-out for Halloween idea is great!!


----------

